
Kvm_intel fails to load on Conroe CPUs running Linux 4.12 - yuhong
https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/8/5/145
======
yuhong
The fun thing is that fixing this might not be as simple as a CPU swap. I
believe that the B2 stepping Core 2 Duos are 1066 MT/s FSB, while the G0
stepping ones are 1333 MT/s.

